# Which one do you prefer?



## Sora de Eclaune (Jan 29, 2012)

Which one of these anime/manga catch phrases would you prefer over the others?


----------



## Gahars (Jan 31, 2012)

Can none of the above be an answer?


----------



## machomuu (Jan 31, 2012)

None.  But in the case of which one I dislike the most, desu, often known as the core of weeaboo language.



Spoiler



NSFW
[yt]7-Pgy5Mk7RY#t=481s[/yt]


----------



## Narayan (Jan 31, 2012)

hehe i love ika musume ~de geso


----------



## Hells Malice (Jan 31, 2012)

I was randomly talking about Ika becoming the new oversquid of the world with a friend, and then stumbled upon this thread.


Well then.


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Feb 2, 2012)

Hells Malice said:


> I was randomly talking about Ika becoming the new oversquid of the world with a friend, and then stumbled upon this thread.
> 
> 
> Well then.


Are you squidding me?


----------



## Midna (Feb 2, 2012)

>desu is a 'catchphrase'
Oh god. It's like Japanese isn't even a language.


----------



## Narayan (Feb 2, 2012)

why won't you put the name Scooby Doo?


----------



## JonnyPoots (Feb 2, 2012)

I will always prefer 'pyon!'
and the closest thing you have to pyon is zoinks


In fact.... ya, I'm adding pyon! to my sig


----------



## Narayan (Feb 2, 2012)

i forgot, what about dattebayo?


----------



## Lady Reaper (Feb 2, 2012)

machomuu said:


> None.  But in the case of which one I dislike the most, desu, often known as the core of weeaboo language.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



^ This (LOL good ol' parodies) but seriously I agree with you on this,desu is the least tolerable for me.


----------



## ScarletCrystals (Feb 2, 2012)

Well, can't really blame the weeaboo though...


Spoiler



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hy4nuZe1kVQ


----------



## Hells Malice (Feb 2, 2012)

JonnyPoots said:


> I will always prefer 'pyon!'
> and the closest thing you have to pyon is zoinks
> 
> 
> In fact.... ya, I'm adding pyon! to my sig



*ponders*
I've only ever seen that in Ever 17. Though Coco didn't use it like a catchphrase.
Was adorable though.


----------



## JonnyPoots (Feb 3, 2012)

Hells Malice said:


> JonnyPoots said:
> 
> 
> > I will always prefer 'pyon!'
> ...



In FLCL (ep 5), Haruko uses it in a more 'catchphrase'-like fashion.
though usually it's used like "Yusuke-kun" except it would be -pyon --- is this how it's used in Ever 17?


----------



## AlanJohn (Feb 3, 2012)

I don't know any of those.


----------



## Cyan (Feb 3, 2012)

I like "ne" with tilting the head.

Or Tu turuuuu


----------



## Hells Malice (Feb 3, 2012)

JonnyPoots said:


> Hells Malice said:
> 
> 
> > JonnyPoots said:
> ...



Yeah she usually called Takeshi, Takepyon. Which was...absolutely adorable.


----------

